# Fully Articulating, Aragog/Shelob Sized, Life-Like, Spider Puppet



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

About 23 years ago, I went thru Rhodes Hall in Atlanta, and final event was a Aragog/Shelob Sized, papier-mâché spider, which looked like great scenery, until it suddenly came alive, proving to be a fully articulating puppet, which then proceeded to chase me out of the room. Rather impressive.

Does anyone know anything about our spider of honor, info on how it was built, or the originator of the idea? I know about making large spiders wiggle forward and whatnot, which is amusing, but what really sells it and makes the scare is the life-like articulating legs.

Any ideas?

BM


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't help you with that particular spider but people here on the forum have created some awesome spiders. Maybe you can get some inpiration from them.

Giant Flying Crank Spider

behind the Spider, video


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> I can't help you with that particular spider but people here on the forum have created some awesome spiders. Maybe you can get some inpiration from them.
> 
> Giant Flying Crank Spider
> 
> behind the Spider, video


Excellent! I already have some designs in the process, but any help I can get is always appreciated.

I wonder if Spideranne would know anything about this. She seems to be the Heiress of Arachnids.

BM


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, let's widen the question. Has anyone here ever been thru Rhodes Hall, and know anyone on the production?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that behind the spider video is just incredible. How real does that thing look?????


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Bm-(that dosent sound right)- Mysterio- (better but still a lame spiderman villian)
I have no info on the spider that you are talking about. But this video is in my archive of coolest crap I have ever seen so I thought Id share.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap that is awesome! Allen you could 10 YouTube Wednesdays on making one of those.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

To be clear, I did not make that spider. But I do plan to make one! Im trying to not do multi part vids- I really like one whole project a week...but I might work something like this in.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Well obviously the simple solution is post a whole lotta videos in one day and everybody is happy. I am working on plans for something similar myself. Although I haven't quite figured out how to get such dramatic leg movements.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is another good one. This is similar to what I'm planning but with a few tweaks to the movement and a more realistic body it could be very scary. I even like the noise it makes. Maybe up on a low roof section.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent videos! Definitely gives me some ideas!

Allen, what do you think of that as a possible subject at the next MNT?


----------

